# Is anyone wade fishing...



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

...SWP or around the East Bay lately? Was curious if the water is still too cold or can the flatties be found in the bay right now and taken by wading?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Flounder are plentiful in West Bay right now. I don't fish for them but caught a few almost every wade this spring. Odd thing is that even big ones are only an inch thick, like they haven't eaten all winter.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been catching them a lot this spring too, but mine have mostly been fat. The best one so far went 4# and 21"


----------



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I have been targeting West but wondered if anyone had been bold enough to try East yet.
Gonna go out again next week near SLP. Probably take the yak.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

You would think if they are in West Bay then they should be in East bay.
Also there Boliver there by the faiiry landing.


----------

